# 5x5 L.E.D. tent. Multi strain grow



## Lesso (Sep 18, 2019)

Hey folks. Im back again with another indoor grow setup. I have a 5x5 vivo tent. It has 3 sided access which is a big improvement over my last tent. I have a 600 cfm fan blowing out the hot air stacked with a appropriate sized carbon filter. Fresh air is brought in through the central ac. I had to add the ac duct because of high temps in the tent (84-86f). It is now a cozy 78 degrees. I am using a kind xl 1000 light. It is on full blast at this point for 24 hours. According to my light meter i am at 50000ish lumens at the tops of the plants. I am 34 inches from the tops. 
The hydro system is a flood table using promix, smart pots, and gen. Hydroponics nutes. Im using 8ml of micro and 16ml of bloom per gallon of water. Also 50 ml total of calmag. I have a 50 gallon reservoir. This puts my ppms around 1150. My ph has stabilized around the 5.85 to 6.1 range. I will add more nutes as needed during flower. 
The plants are very happy at this point. The first three plants are sweet amnesia, blackberry og, and purple moby ****. I have better seeds to use but i was growing thru some freebies that were about 3 years old. They popped out of the ground on sept 1 and are now at 18 days old. They had some growing pains due to a ph spike early on. They have all been fimmed and are already branching well. I will probably add a screen to keep an even canopy with the different strains. Sweet amnesia looks like a runner. Will update once a week or as interesting things happen.


----------



## Devile (Sep 19, 2019)

Nice setup, what's actual power of led you are using?


----------



## Lesso (Sep 19, 2019)

Draws 630 on full power.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 19, 2019)

Well they sure look healthy, happy and green!


----------



## Lesso (Sep 19, 2019)

Thanks THG! So far the conditions seem to be optimal. Please keep an eye out for me! I appreciate your experienced view.


----------



## Lesso (Sep 20, 2019)

Week 3 of veg. Or day 21. Happy with the overal growth. Sweet amnesia is showing tip burns so I'm  backing down the nutes 200 ppm. Ph is steady. Temps are avg around 77 degrees. Purple moby had some heat stress from before, which is why the leaves are twisted or tacoed. I have installed a frame for a scrog net as well.


----------



## Lesso (Sep 20, 2019)

Pics


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 20, 2019)

Nice and stocky...


----------



## Lesso (Sep 20, 2019)

Should be nice and branchy for my screen.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2019)

Well aren't those nice looking babies. Nice to see you Lesso. welcome home.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 20, 2019)

The little guys are looking fat n sassy!


----------



## Lesso (Sep 20, 2019)

Thanks rosebud...good to be growing for myself again.

Thank you stinkyattic. I like to fim early and get them nice and bushy right away.


----------



## Lesso (Sep 25, 2019)

Day 25.
76 degrees. Ph is 6.01. Ppms are brought down to 900.  Saturday ends the fourth week of veg. The screen is in place and i am ready to start growing horizontally. Sweet amnesia is the biggest plant. She loves the led. The moby and blackberry are very squat with extremely tight inter nodal spacing. I would guess that sweet amnesia is going to take over the screen in the next couple of weeks. I may need to add another light. I have 2 king 1200 leds. I may add them to the back of the tent to fill out my 5x5 footprint better. 5x5 is a weird size. Just about very light out there is made for 2x4 or 4x4. I may be better served having several medium sized lights rather than a single kind xl1000.  Oh well. I will decide when the time comes.


----------



## Lesso (Sep 29, 2019)

End of week 4. Showing some discoloration on 2 of the plants. I think i cold stressed them by having the ac blow directly at them. Also i noticed some wet leaves. I dont spray in there and i have no chance of a leak. The only thing i can think of is the pump is shooting water up when it first turns on getting nutrient solution on the plants...which would burn and discolor the leaves. I also raised my light a few inches higher. 
The plants are all neat little bushes. They are beginning to spread under the net very well. All if them have very tight internodal spacing. No alternating nodes yet. I dont think i will have to veg more than about 10 to 14 more days to get my net full. I havent seen any pre flowers yet either. So i will wait until they show maturity before i flip. 
Strangely. My res has dropped in ph over the last few days and my ppms have gone up 100 points. 
Temps range from  74f to 79f. Still have the lights on 24 hours a day. I will need to hang some more light in there. Back in the old days i would have put 3 600 watt hps in there and called it a day. Im trying to figure out the best way to light this 25sq ft with led.


----------



## stepheneking (Sep 30, 2019)

Looking Great! Nice pics! Ill be following this one...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 30, 2019)

Jungle


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 30, 2019)

Looks outstanding Lesso.


----------



## Lesso (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks folks! Im going to order a couple of mars sp250s for flower i think.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Oct 2, 2019)

Very nice grow lesso!


----------



## Lesso (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Lesso (Oct 4, 2019)

The screen is About 2/3 full. 34 days old. Im adding two sp250s on sunday. Probably going to start flower soon.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 4, 2019)

sweet amnesia


 blackberry in the back


 purple moby


----------



## Lesso (Oct 7, 2019)

Couple of days later. Day 37 veg.  They had a little slowdown in growth i think. When the three were well covered by the kind led, growth was pretty good. Once the plants needed to be spaced out, they stalled, not a lot but noticeably. For that, I just finished putting in my 2 mars hydro sp 250s. I am now up to a 1000 watt grow with all 3 lights going. Its a chore to cover a 5x5 screen with enough light. Now the space is well lit, i expect the growth rate to climb back up over the next week or so. The light is well proportioned with the lumens meter showing only a small drop off on the very edges of the tent. 80000 at the canopy is the reading fwiw. Ph is good, 5.8 to 6.2.  Ppms have been in the 900 to 1050 range, no nute burn. In fact i think this blackberry og and the moby would like more food. But sweet amnesia will get crispy tips around the 1100 mark. I have noticed a bit of goopy bluegreen algae beginning to grow in the tray and on the pots, for that i have added some h2o2. I like to keep my grows as clean as possible so the goop got to go. The screen is basically full. Im giving sweet amnesia plenty of room to stretch out, she looks really sativa like. One week until i lollipop under the screen and flip a few days after that. Also, i added the 2 oscillating fans that clip to the tent. Im glad i got 2, they are a little on the weak side. 2 is just about perfect.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 7, 2019)

Plants look good and healthy.
You need to do a lot of trimming, everything under your screen and all sucker branches needs to be removed.
Screen holes are a bit big also.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 7, 2019)

Growdude said:


> Plants look good and healthy.
> You need to do a lot of trimming, everything under your screen and all sucker branches needs to be removed.
> Screen holes are a bit big also.


Im an old hand when it comes to growing into a screen. The hole size is irrelevant. I only trim when im ready to flower....why stress the plant before you need to?


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 7, 2019)

I have two of the sp250 in a 4x4 with a single GG#4 under them at 49 days.  So far I'm liking them and my plant stretched less then I expected under those lights.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 8, 2019)

Good to hear. Im happy so far. The plants are looking more vigorous and reaching for the light more now.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 10, 2019)

Lesso said:


> Im an old hand when it comes to growing into a screen. The hole size is irrelevant. I only trim when im ready to flower....why stress the plant before you need to?



Thats cool I thought you were trying to do a SCROG grow.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 10, 2019)

Yeah because if it isnt done your way it couldnt be right. Thank you for your awesome critique of my grow! I feel youve changed the way i look at things forever!
Hey everyone.....growdude is here to tell us what is and what isnt! Arent we so lucky?
Look champ... i have many big scale grows under my belt, hundreds of times have i used a screen over the past 2 years. These little home grows are experiments with little tweaks. But thanks for your awsome posts.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 10, 2019)

Had some light stess after putting in the 2 sp 250s. Backed them off to about 24 inches from canopy. Im giving them until weds to recover. Then a firm trim under screen. 3 days later they will go to 12 hours light.








View attachment 255505


----------



## Growdude (Oct 10, 2019)

Lesso said:


> Yeah because if it isnt done your way it couldnt be right. Thank you for your awesome critique of my grow! I feel youve changed the way i look at things forever!
> Hey everyone.....growdude is here to tell us what is and what isnt! Arent we so lucky?
> Look champ... i have many big scale grows under my belt, hundreds of times have i used a screen over the past 2 years. These little home grows are experiments with little tweaks. But thanks for your awsome posts.



ok


----------



## Lesso (Oct 13, 2019)

Day 43 veg. The light stress is gone. They are growing out of it well. I plan to prune/lolli tonight. They are drinking about a gallon of water daily. They were looking droopy so i bumped the flooding to twice daily. They are green and perky. All showing female pre flowers and its time to flip. Im going to give them a bit to recover after i prune tonight so i will prob flip to 12s on thursday. Overall i have a very even canopy to start flowering with.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 13, 2019)

3 plants in a square. I did that my last grow and one plant that I allowed to take half the tent for its own wound up out producing the other 2 combined though that may be strain related. Looking good and healthy.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 13, 2019)

I was wondering when I saw the pic where you added the 250's how long it would take you to raise 'em.  I had the same problem with my gg4 scrog but mine got stressed worse then yours.  Those lights are not bad at all, to powerful for 12" above canopy.  Lookin' good.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 13, 2019)

I had 4 planned. One seedling stunted and i killed it. Next grow will have 6 plants. Shorter veg time. The one with all the room is a sativa. im planning on a little stretch.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 13, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I was wondering when I saw the pic where you added the 250's how long it would take you to raise 'em.  I had the same problem with my gg4 scrog but mine got stressed worse then yours.  Those lights are not bad at all, to powerful for 12" above canopy.  Lookin' good.


Thanks...yeah learning curve. The light was way stronger than i realized.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 15, 2019)

Trimmed and flipped. Day 1 of 12 hours.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm loving your progress pics, it's great to see how you manage lights/space/pruning over time, and those plants are super happy!


----------



## Lesso (Oct 18, 2019)

Thank you! I love it!


----------



## Lesso (Oct 21, 2019)

Day 6 of 12/12. The end of week 1 and what is normally a transitional period for the plants.  There was one hiccup in the dark period when a timer malfunctioned and didnt shut the lights off one night. Now They have full power light and arent showing any signs of light stress so far. I can see some early signs of pistil production and a little stretchiness. This week and the next 2 weeks should see an explosion of both. Im having a bit of green algae in the res and the tank. I added 200 ml of 34% h202. The algae doesnt seem to be harmful....just icky. 
Ph has been very steady and in the proper range. Ppms are elevated up to about 1250. The purple moby and blackberry love it, sweet amnesia has very slight tip burn, im going to keep my eye on it. I will backdown if i need to. Blackberry is the biggest plant now with moby and sw amnesia about the same size. The sativa really shows in the amnesias leaves. If i had to guess i would say it will stretch the most but who knows. The canopy has really filled out after the prune-ening last week. The plants are healthy. No sign of pests or stress this week.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 21, 2019)

Hey there! You got some happy little girly frills popping up! Fancy!
I just love how clean your environment is; geez it's a beautiful thing to see. Back in my consulting days 80% of it was like, "y'all know you need to like, mop and vacuum in here, right?" Lol ok I'm gonna put on my sunglasses n go back and stare at your shiny white plastic some more : )


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 21, 2019)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Lesso (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks!
Yeah i really love a clean grow setup.  Eliminates a lot of issues.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 24, 2019)

Three days later. Stretch is on. Little puffs of white hairs are forming and stacking very well.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 24, 2019)

Dont know why pics never loaded


----------



## Lesso (Oct 26, 2019)

Cotton balls-a-plenty


----------



## Lesso (Oct 29, 2019)

Day 14 of 12/12.
Good growth, managing the stretch well. Im adding more bloom nutes little by little but keeping the nitrogen at an elevated level for another 7 days.
 They are drinking about 3 gallons a day. Ph has been very stable around the 6.0 mark and ppms are up to 1350. A little higher than intended but im not seeing any burnt tips or curling. Im adding back in plain ph'ed water to get the ppm back down to 1200. Shouldnt take long due to their  rapid consumption rate. 
My kind led is gone, got rid of it 3 days ago. I have been running just the 2 sp250s since then. I thought the light disparity would cause a mass of stretching but so far the little leds are keeping them very happy.  The temps have dropped almost 9 degrees on average down to 73f avg. I didnt realize how much heat the kind led was putting out. I have a spider farmer sf4000 coming today. I will post unboxing pics if anyone wants to check it out. 
So far so good. I dont see any signs of pests or deficiencies/ stressors. After day 28 i will clean out the under screen again. There is almost no light past the canopy and anything under there is a waste of resources. 
With the sf4000 and mars leds that puts my consumption up to 960 watts.....lets see if i can hit the 1g per watt threshold!


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 29, 2019)

Beautiful canopy spread. I'm in awe. This is a picture perfect example of the technique! They look so perky and happy


----------



## Lesso (Oct 29, 2019)

Thank you, miss.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 29, 2019)

Spiderfarmer sf 4000 is in place! I was going to wait until the next round to change lights, but someone wanted my old light and it almost completely paid for this new one.
Good blye blurple light, thanks for your hard work. Good luck to the young man in canada who ended up with it. 
This new one is BRIGHT! Its very clean white light. I needed sunglasses to finish rearranging  my sp250s. I have amazingly even coverage of the canopy.
The light is 22 inches from the tops. Lets hope its not too close.
I do believe in a 4x4 this would be all the light one would need.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 29, 2019)

Whoa. Welcome to the Holodeck, please select your Klingon battle weapon for jungle warfare training! 
Looking forward to seeing how the ladies like it!


----------



## Lesso (Oct 30, 2019)

Will keep you updated, commander.


----------



## airspree (Oct 30, 2019)

Are those autos?


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 30, 2019)

Lol!


----------



## Lesso (Oct 30, 2019)

Are my plants autos? No.


----------



## airspree (Oct 30, 2019)

OK thanks.  Hope that wasn't an insult of some sort.  They look great.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 30, 2019)

No i wasnt insulted. And thanks for saying so. I thought you may have meant the lights or something lol


----------



## airspree (Oct 30, 2019)

Actually I'm a quasi-newbie, trying to maximize my few resources to create canna for my hubs cancer.
I was trying to figure out how many plants you had in the space, and then what I would have to
do, to do something similar with that nice of a result.  I need to do mostly autos at the moment to get
the ball rolling.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 30, 2019)

3 plants. I will do 6 next time. I use a trellis net to grow horizontally until i have a full canopy. Then i turn the lights to 12 hrs. You could trellis a auto to some degree. There are grows on the interwebs like that. Sorry to hear about the diagnosis. I know and understand the feeling of wanting to do something to help. I give all my edibles away to family who need them. If you read the first page of this journal i gives a good idea of how to start.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 1, 2019)

Hey stretch! Reach for the sky!


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 3, 2019)

Looking so good! I love the stretch! They smelling good?


----------



## Lesso (Nov 3, 2019)

Skunky and fruity. Gonna be a good crop


----------



## Lesso (Nov 5, 2019)

Day 21 of 12/12.
As expected i had a good amount of stretching over the last 2 weeks. Now it looks as though i will have several dozen 12 inch colas poking up though the screen.  I trimmed out a few sucker branches from each of the plants, just enough to not cause stress.  They are stacking tons of calyxes with brilliant white hairs. Primitive trichomes are forming on the leaves around the bud sites. The smells from the 3 strains combine into a fruity skunk perfume bouquet. Its quite strong, the carbon filter is working overtime. 
Ppms are up to 1450 after adding a bloom booster. There is a very slight tip burn on sweet amnesia. Im adding back just ph water until i get the ppms down to 1200. Ph ranges from 5.6 to 6.1 with no ill effect. 
The three plants are reaching for the spiderfarmer light. So far it seems to be a good purchase. There is much less heat now that the kind led is gone. Temps are staying in the range of 80f before lights out and  75 before lights on. 
Im still flooding 2 times daily, which seems like a perfect amount using promix medium. No pests of deficiencies noted this week. I believe this is a very healthy garden up to now (knock on wood). I will continue to take sucker branches here and there. I will continue with the same nutrient schedule and feeding regiment. I will keep the mars sp250s at 12 inches and the spiderfarmer at 20 inches away. I thinks thats it for the week.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 5, 2019)

Jay-suss! Nice...


----------



## novitius (Nov 5, 2019)

Wow! That's impressive. It's looking really nice on there. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 5, 2019)

Thank you thank you


----------



## cardgenius (Nov 5, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 9, 2019)

WOW! Plenty of TLC here Lesso! Keep it up, Ill be watching!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 12, 2019)

Day 28....some trouble on purple moby and an equipment failure.
My tds meter was 500 ppms low out of the blue which caused me to add too much nutes. I had it at 1200 on the meter which was actually 1700. Too much for these plants. There is some burn here and there. Purple moby was hit the worst with yellowing of the leaves and browning pistils. I gave her a flush with ph'ed water and adjusted my res back to 1100. Hopefully they will pull through and not lose too much on the yield. Its early enough so that i think the next 5 weeks will be ok. Totally my fault for not calibrating the meter as often as i should have. No signs of pests or mildew/mold. The rh is around 46%, temps around 75 to 81. I may cut the bloom booster out of the equation, everytime i add one in the plants start looking worse. 
Even with the foulup i still see massive improvement on bud development throughout the grow, i cant be too disappointed i guess. Im still expecting 900 grams dry weight. 
Sweet amnesia is the biggest producer, sweetest smelling, and frostiest buds. I love the sativa dom structure she has. 
Blackberry og has a very pungent smell, golfball nugs, and a squat indica look. Im guessing it will be a night time smoke.
Purple moby has nute shock. Period. I hope she pulls out because she has a nice hybrid structure and sweet fruity smelling frost covered buds. 
Worst week of the grow so far.
Get it together old man!


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 14, 2019)

Great update! The pics are on point, thank you! I hope you do get your expected 900! With the amount of TLC I see here you should!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 14, 2019)

Thanks, i hope so


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 14, 2019)

If I was on the fence about shelling out for a decent LED before , I think I just fell off it. And where are my socks?! : )
Great grow, great read.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 14, 2019)

Thanks you. I have been running leds for a while now. I was sold on efficiency and heat management. You cant go wrong with either of the ones i have.


----------



## key2life (Nov 14, 2019)

Is that this light?  https://www.kindledgrowlights.com/products/k5-xl1000-wifi-led-grow-lights

I guess you really do get what you pay for.  Look how much bigger your buds are at 21 days than mine are over on my thread.  Of course, the 2 Kings cost $300 bucks and, if that's your light, it costs $1900.  But if I were doing this regularly, that's eye-opening.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 14, 2019)

I used to have the kind led. I bought it used for 800 dollars. It was a good light, not as advertised though. No reason to pay that much for that light. In the 1500 dollar arena there are some really awesome lights. The lights i have are a spiderfarmer sf4000...500 dollars...sp250s at 250 each. Yeah i spent 1000 on lights, but there are no bulbs to change, ballasts to maintain, and about 60 percent less heat than when i ran hid lights. Heat is a major issue, its always hot where i live.


----------



## Keef (Nov 14, 2019)

Had to come see what Lesso was up to !-- That looks like pictures of marijuana ?-- Ain't that against the law ?

Work it Cuz !-- I can smell it from here !--


----------



## Lesso (Nov 15, 2019)

Keef said:


> Had to come see what Lesso was up to !-- That looks like pictures of marijuana ?-- Ain't that against the law ?
> 
> Work it Cuz !-- I can smell it from here !--


Some say it is ....


----------



## Lesso (Nov 19, 2019)

Day 35
So the purple moby is still not looking very good, in fact it is showing signs of maturing. The sheet says its a 56 day flower, so who knows. Swollen calyxes, cloudy trichomes, brown pistils. The other two plants are still forming well. Im seeing some late autumn discoloration in the fan leaves, makes sense since they are about half way through flower. 
Ppms are back to normal about 1000 to 1100, ph is 5.7 to 6.1. 
Temps have been a steady 79f. 
I hope to get a decent finish from the purple moby, she is very frosty, just not very large colas.


----------



## key2life (Nov 19, 2019)

Packing on some weight, Lesso - looks great!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 19, 2019)

key2life said:


> Packing on some weight, Lesso - looks great!


Thanks!


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 19, 2019)

You have it kicking bro!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 19, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> You have it kicking bro!
> 
> View attachment 256373


Thanks hp


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 21, 2019)

Looks great. Nice canopy things i need help with! Havnt LSTed or super cropped mine prob go mostly all natural this grow but the yields i hear are far better using those techniques!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 21, 2019)

Today i found some white fuzzy fungus in the top layer of promix. The plants have been showing some signs of stress so i decided to take a deeper look. Once i got down to the flood table, i saw these tiny groups  of black larvae. Very tiny, clumped up in groups, floating in small puddles. Im thinking it may be fungus gnat larvae? Root aphids? I dont see any insects at all. No thrips on the plants. 
Anyway..... i flushed with peroxide treated water. Flushed the rez. Sprayed the flood table with h2o2. Restarted with fresh water and nutes. Added 300ml h202 to the rez. 
Cleared out a lot of dead leaf under the canopy. 
Hope this helps. I will keep on with the peroxide and keep watch over the little bug things.
I couldnt get a clear picture of the bugs. Tiny, jumpy, wiggly, black.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 21, 2019)

Sounds about right; if you find what looks like miniature house flies cruising around tomorrow.... but hey it sounds like you have it under control and they are among the lesser evils of the insect world. Buds are looking juicy n thicc!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 22, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Sounds about right; if you find what looks like miniature house flies cruising around tomorrow.... but hey it sounds like you have it under control and they are among the lesser evils of the insect world. Buds are looking juicy n thicc!


Getting there. Still 25 days or so on the hybrids, probably 35 on the sativa. They are very frosty too.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 26, 2019)

Day 42
The leaves on the sweet amnesia and the purple moby are looking rough. The buds keep fattening up so im not super worried. Im seeing less of the little beasties in the flood table. I keep on with the h2o2, dosing every time i refill the rez. Im not sure what the issue is with the leaves is/are. I know the ph has not fluctuated. The ppms are down to 900. Fresh nutes, flushed the plants, raised the lights, and theyre still not looking great.  Worse maybe.
The blackberry is very good looking, very fat buds, lots of trichomes.  A little fading is starting to happen on the leaves. Lots of super white pistils still. The sweet amnesia and the purple moby have almost all orange trichomes.
No flies or anything, so im still not sure what those larvae were.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 26, 2019)

Lesso! Dude! they are ROCKING!
I am thinking something is going on with the peroxide where you are inadvertently oxidizing something. Yeah. That's pretty specific, right? Lol I'm a bit stoned but you might be putting something necessary into a chemically less useful state by adding a free oxygen to the whole shenanigan. Every other variable is by the book and I honestly can't think of anything but a rogue oxidation reaction somewhere screwing with ya. Again: a bit stoned. Gotta think about it some more later lol


----------



## Lesso (Nov 27, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Lesso! Dude! they are ROCKING!
> I am thinking something is going on with the peroxide where you are inadvertently oxidizing something. Yeah. That's pretty specific, right? Lol I'm a bit stoned but you might be putting something necessary into a chemically less useful state by adding a free oxygen to the whole shenanigan. Every other variable is by the book and I honestly can't think of anything but a rogue oxidation reaction somewhere screwing with ya. Again: a bit stoned. Gotta think about it some more later lol


Alright. I guess i will back it down some and see


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 27, 2019)

Lesso said:


> Alright. I guess i will back it down some and see


We need Umbra to weigh in on this; i get the sense he's good with redox chemistry in action lol


----------



## Lesso (Nov 27, 2019)

True facts


----------



## Lesso (Dec 2, 2019)

I found out the city did a massive Chlorine dump. That probably caused nute lock out in my plants. My other batch of plants were also affected. I ordered a filtration system to stop this from happening in the future. They are looking better by the day now. Once the filter gets in i will mix a fresh reservoir up. Ah well, it probably hurt my yield, but by the looks of it, potency will be there.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 2, 2019)

That's it. Chloride damage. Whoulda thunk! Even though it seemed to be ruled out based on your other stats... thanks, DPW! They still look like the overall development is great and harvest is just around the corner.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 2, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> That's it. Chloride damage. Whoulda thunk! Even though it seemed to be ruled out based on your other stats... thanks, DPW! They still look like the overall development is great and harvest is just around the corner.


Another 3 weeks or less i think


----------



## Lesso (Dec 3, 2019)

Day 49
Still fattening up. The purple moby will come down next week or the week after. The sweet amnesia looks like 3 weeks at least...ditto on the blackberry og. Black berry may be the heavyweight this go around. They are all very frosty and smell great. My carbon filter is working hard for sure.


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 5, 2019)

Lesso! They are looking so great! Good Job, congtrats! Very Nice!


----------



## cardgenius (Dec 6, 2019)

Just in time for Christmas! Nice work!


----------



## key2life (Dec 6, 2019)

Looks really good!  My mouth is watering.....


----------



## Lesso (Dec 6, 2019)

stepheneking said:


> Lesso! They are looking so great! Good Job, congtrats! Very Nice!


Thank you!


----------



## Lesso (Dec 6, 2019)

cardgenius said:


> Just in time for Christmas! Nice work!


Saves me money on presents lol


----------



## Lesso (Dec 6, 2019)

key2life said:


> Looks really good!  My mouth is watering.....


The smell is fruity and delicious


----------



## novitius (Dec 7, 2019)

Dude those are some beautiful flowers. Great job and great work with the camera Lesso.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 7, 2019)

novitius said:


> Dude those are some beautiful flowers. Great job and great work with the camera Lesso.


Thank you. Cell phones these days, huh?


----------



## Lesso (Dec 10, 2019)

Day 56
The purple moby is mostly done. I will probably take it down on day 60. The sweet amnesia and blackberry og are still gaining weight. Probably take them down at day 70 or 77. All the plants have recovered from the chloramine or chlorine burn. Not much else to add today. Everything seems mostly normal. Ph is stable 5.9. ppms are 1250 or so. Temps are 77 degrees to 80 degrees. The smells coming out of this tent are incredible.

One of the blackberry buds is a polyploid.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 10, 2019)

D4mn, I can smell that from here. Juicy looking crop !


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 11, 2019)

Looking extraordinary Lesso....Its going to be a frosty Xmas at your house!


----------



## Lesso (Dec 11, 2019)

One of the lower larf buds from the blackberry. The purple moby dirk is chopped. The tester buds s








 aid it was ready.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 11, 2019)

Looks like probably 75 to 100 grams dry


----------



## Lesso (Dec 13, 2019)

Moved the remaining plants to another area to finish out.
Cleaned out the table,res,tent, and floor.
Reset with 5 new plants. 2 super lemon haze, 1 purple haze, strawberry eclair, pineapple chunk. They are 4 weeks from popping out of the ground.
I have adjusted my substrate mix to mostly perlite with a tiny bit of promix added in. I also now have the filtered water instead of tap. Same nutes. New screen, i had a ton of seagull netting from another project. I will post weights from the previous grow when i have them.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 13, 2019)

Pics


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 13, 2019)

Chresus Jiste! Nice!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 14, 2019)

Holy.... wow! That's a sight for sore eyes!
Also, I LOVE your sofa.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 14, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Holy.... wow! That's a sight for sore eyes!
> Also, I LOVE your sofa.


Haha...my patio chairs are all the rage


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 14, 2019)

garden looks killer!  that amnesia has me drooling.  quick question as to what tent you're using as i'm in the market?  i want a quality one and was looking at gorilla but the height of them don't jive with my requirements.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 14, 2019)

Vivosun tent. Got it on amazon


----------



## Lesso (Dec 21, 2019)

The first 3 are still drying/curing. These are the next 5's progress. Super lemon hazes do not like nutes.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 26, 2019)

33 ounces 9 grams total from the first run.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 26, 2019)

Looks like its time to strip and flip again. The bushes have taken over 80 percent of the screen. Super lemon haze has a ton of burn. It is really nutrient sensitive and probably not suitable for multi culture flood and drain. Purple haze is the biggest plant. Pineapple chunk is the smallest so far. Strawberry eclair is almost as big as the purple haze. 
I will add 10 gallons of ph 6 water to the res to lower the ppms which is around 800 to 900 right now. I will start pruning today and by monday or teusday i should be ready for 12 hour flip.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 26, 2019)

Just lovely, thank you for this wonderful journal.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 26, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Just lovely, thank you for this wonderful journal.


Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 2, 2020)

Plucked and tucked. Ppms are down to 600. Ph is steady and in range. No pests so far. Deficiencies/lockouts are noted on the super lemon hazes. Light green leaves and dark veins on the upper portions of the plants. I plant to give them a flush before i flip in about a week or so. I want the canopy to bush up a little bit more and i want to see if i can get the SLH plants to green back up. No rush. If i flip in 10 days is harvest late march/early april. Then i have a few monoculture grows planned.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 2, 2020)

Work of art!


----------



## Lesso (Jan 2, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Work of art!


Thanks hp


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 2, 2020)

Very clean manicure on those low branches. They will be loving the fresh air. It all looks so tidy as usual 
Have you decided on what to monoculture first, or still in evaluation phase?


----------



## novitius (Jan 2, 2020)

Very nice looking! If only I could be so neat and tidy.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 3, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Very clean manicure on those low branches. They will be loving the fresh air. It all looks so tidy as usual
> Have you decided on what to monoculture first, or still in evaluation phase?


I have 5 seeds of this one from emerald triangle. I grew this with a bunch of HSO genetics once. I was impressed. Ive had the seeds for a little while. Then i have amnesia lemon pie. Then girlscout cookies.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 3, 2020)

this one


----------



## Lesso (Jan 3, 2020)

Then this one. I may run 2 rooms and also do the GSC from garden of green. Sage n sour is a special kind of bud. Right up there with satori.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 3, 2020)

All of those sound amazing... you had me at cheese <3 
Also having happily grown SAGE in the past, I can see how the s&s would come out phenomenal, and also be easy to work with.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 3, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> All of those sound amazing... you had me at cheese <3
> Also having happily grown SAGE in the past, I can see how the s&s would come out phenomenal, and also be easy to work with.


It was a light feeder, like satori.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 5, 2020)

Today is day 1 of 12/12. Im going to keep the nutes the same level for now. Next fill up in 6 days will be a res change and flush. I will also adjust the nutes for flowering. See you next week.


----------



## mentholiscold (Jan 5, 2020)

Sage n sour, a truely beautiful plant. Friend in CO grew a house full, a few years back. Great smoke. Pretty buds. And really large yields.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 6, 2020)

mentholiscold said:


> Sage n sour, a truely beautiful plant. Friend in CO grew a house full, a few years back. Great smoke. Pretty buds. And really large yields.


Yeah i grew one out 2 years ago.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 7, 2020)

Had to fill up the res sooner than i thought. I added some extra bloom nutes. Ppms are 770. Ph is 6.0.  temps are 74. Im foliar feeding the super lemon hazes to help them green up a bit. At the end of the week some stretch should be evident.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 8, 2020)

15 oz of larf and sugar trim....lets get cookin


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Very Nice!
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 9, 2020)

little bit of magic butter machine tincture


----------



## Lesso (Jan 12, 2020)

Looking good in the neighborhood. All are showing signs of stretch and heavy pistil development. All my parameters are met as far as ph, ppms and temps. Both super lemons are recovered from the shock they had in veg. Its a








 jungle in here.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 14, 2020)

Day 10. 
Stretch is fully on. Bud sites are very obvious. Strawberry eclair is stretching like crazy. One of the super lemons is very stretchy while the other is squatty. My experience with this breeder is like that....phenos all over the place. Last time i grow greenhouse seeds. Pineapple chunk is looking good and purple haze is the healthiest of the 5. Ph is in line. Ppms are 700s. The strawberry eclair looks like it needs more...the super lemons need less...so 700 it is.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 14, 2020)

Nice work as always! Wouldn't expect less from ya! Do you ever try targeted foliar feeding to correct for unusually heavy eaters grazing on the same buffet? I had to do that running variety off a single res in the past, stopped when buds passed the cotton ball stage lol
Your plants always look so perky.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 14, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Nice work as always! Wouldn't expect less from ya! Do you ever try targeted foliar feeding to correct for unusually heavy eaters grazing on the same buffet? I had to do that running variety off a single res in the past, stopped when buds passed the cotton ball stage lol
> Your plants always look so perky.


Im foliar feeding micro now actually. I think i wont need so much nitrogen soon.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 14, 2020)

I agree it's more for early stage correction.  I'm in love with the micro for easy peasy foliar fixin too!


----------



## Lesso (Jan 15, 2020)

Im going to have to defoliate soon. This canopy does not have enough airflow throughout. I understand the objections to this technique, however mold and bud rot would be worse than any yeilds i may or may not be losing. Im not doing a full strip.. just enough to allow adequate airflow and light penetration. Im open for debate. I wont strip for 10 more days.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 15, 2020)

If I recall, you started at the bottom and moved up last time and it seemed to be just the ticket. Pros vs cons weighed, id say... your instincts were correct ; )


----------



## Lesso (Jan 19, 2020)

Day 15
Some massive stretch on the strawberry eclair and one of the super lemons (18 inches over the white pvc flip line). Purple haze, pineapple chunk and the other super lemon haze are staying short (12in). All are stacking a lot of budsites. The skunky smell in the tent wafts out whenever i unzip the doors. I have stopped foliar feeding. All plants recovered. Im also keeping the ppms in the 760 range. Running full flowering nutes now. Ph ranges from 5.7 to 6.1. 
You can see in one of the pics the pvc frame for the screen. This is where they were when i switched to 12 hours. Its quite a bit of stretch to handle. Im going to defoliate in 6 days or so, once im sure they are done stretching. There is just too much leaf matter for proper airflow and light penetration.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 19, 2020)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lesso (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Lesso (Jan 25, 2020)

Day 21
The buds are really stacking on all the plants. Trichomes are evident as well. It looks like the stretch has stopped which means its time to strip some of these leaves off. The air flow is nil and the humidity is a little high...not a good combo. So over the next few days i will be systematically stripping down the leafy material. Little by little from each plant as to not over stress them. 
Ph has been stable and in range.
Ppms are around the 750 range. 
This being my second grow with the sf4000 and sp 250s i have to say i got my moneys worth. 
The smell in the tent is skunky with a tinge of lemon pledge. 
Strawberry eclair is on the front left of the picture. It looks like i will have several dozen baseball bat colas. Its frosty and stinky like a pungent sort of funk. I bet its going to be the heavyweight.
Purple haze is on the front right. It has some purple sugar leaves already. Frosty and skunky. Its Its stacking some nice colas as well.
Middle table is the pineapple chunk. It was always the smallest plant. Clearly indica dominant. Not going to be the best yeilder as it has smallish colas forming. It is my only indica dom.
Rear table are two different phenos of super lemon haze. Problem children of the grow. The one on the left has stretched like a sativa should. It has the lemon smell as advertised and looks frosty.
The right one barely stretched at all, has a more indica cola structure, and while frosty has no lemon smell at all. It was also the last one to recover from the overfeeding in veg.
I will post pics after the strip is done.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 25, 2020)

Outstanding!....you make it look sooo easy!


----------



## Lesso (Jan 25, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Lesso (Jan 29, 2020)

Day 25
Almost done with the leaf strip. The vast majority was done yesterday. Today they have no signs of stress.  They are breathing better now. I cleared a ton of choked out undergrowth from the bottom of the screen. 2 5 gallon buckets of leaf and larf


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 29, 2020)

Make me jealous!!!im tryin to get something growin...but they take long time...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 29, 2020)

Real talk, that looks like it should be in a textbook. Deep breathing principles for botanical wellness, or something.  Amazing job.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 29, 2020)

All done. 4 buckets of trim later.....


----------



## Lesso (Jan 29, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Make me jealous!!!im tryin to get something growin...but they take long time...





stinkyattic said:


> Real talk, that looks like it should be in a textbook. Deep breathing principles for botanical wellness, or something.  Amazing job.


Thanks! The humidity dropped 10 points today lol


----------



## Lesso (Jan 29, 2020)

Some closer looks
Super lemon haze #1




Purple haze




 Super lemon haze 2 short pheno




Pineapple chunk




Strawberry eclair


----------



## YoungBuck (Jan 30, 2020)

That's insane... Makes me want to scrap my current grow and try again


----------



## Lesso (Jan 30, 2020)

Haha... Thanks


----------



## notthecops (Feb 1, 2020)

Great journal!
Are you using only the 3 part GH Nutes or are you using some of the additives also?


----------



## Lesso (Feb 1, 2020)

I use gh micro, bloom, cal mag as needed, and botanicare sweet grape. I dont use the veg nutes ever


----------



## Lesso (Feb 2, 2020)

Day 29
Looking good, mostly. They have recovered from their viscous pruning, but have a slight tip burn showing up. I think its from the ph being in the 5.7 range too long instead of drifting up to the low 6 range. Makes sense as they didnt really uptake nutes for the last few days. Other than that...not much to worry about....i still have about 35 to 45 days to go. Purple haze has really nice purples lately... temps have dropped a few nights in a row.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 2, 2020)

I flood twice a day so salts dont really tend to build up. I had to flush on the first run because i severely overfed.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 5, 2020)

Day 32. 
Fully recovered and stacking up nicely


----------



## Lesso (Feb 5, 2020)

Time and money. Goes to show there is not 1 right way to do this.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 8, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Time and money. Goes to show there is not 1 right way to do this.


Preach, my brother. I dig your style. You are locking your ish down tight.  Those immature colas are already really something!


----------



## Lesso (Feb 8, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Preach, my brother. I dig your style. You are locking your ish down tight.  Those immature colas are already really something!


Thank you maam


----------



## Lesso (Feb 9, 2020)

Day 36. Fatter and stickier by the day. Probably 25 to 35 days left


----------



## Lesso (Feb 9, 2020)

Backed down the ppm 80 points. Added 5 gallons of plain filtered water. They have been at a resting ph of about 5.75 for about 4 days. The water raised the ph to 6.03 im going to leave it there for a day and see what happens.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 12, 2020)

Barneys farms stikes again. Found this one throwing nanners today. Good bye pineapple chunk, hello gaping hole in my canopy. I hope i got it in time....there are some brown pistils on the short pheno super lemon.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 12, 2020)

Well that is terrible...hate that when it happens.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2020)

That sucks. Sorry.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 16, 2020)

Day 43
Had some ph swings. Dont know why. Ppms have stayed around the 850 mark. The strawberry eclair is foxtailing all over the place, cloudy and clear trichomes. The tall pheno super lemon still has white pistils while the shorter one is browning. All clear and cloudy trichomes...mostly clear. Purple haze is fattening up now and its super frosty already. The pineapple chunk is drying out and will probably be tossed in the trim pile and turned into coconut oil. Im on hermie watch now with the strawberry eclair. Other than that all systems are nominal.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 21, 2020)

Day 48
Getting fatter, getting sticky and smellier too.
Strawberry eclair has about 14 days on it to go, i think. The other 3 are hazes and probably have twice as long.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 21, 2020)

No sign of seeds yet, maybe i was vigilant enough and killed the herm in time.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 21, 2020)

Sharpen up the snippers! That's going to be a hefty harvest.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 21, 2020)

Scissors hash-a-plenty


----------



## Lesso (Feb 28, 2020)

Day 56 
Killed the herming and foxtailing strawberry eclair....thats the second g13 Labs genetics that i have grown only to herm at the end. Trichomes are mostly cloudy, some clear, no amber. I would have gone at least another week if i had my druthers.
This was my freebie seed grow anyway. 
3 plants left are purple haze, and the 2 phenos of super lemon haze. They look like at least 2 more weeks left maybe more.
If i had to guess i will get around 8 ounces from the strawberry eclair.


----------



## Lesso (Mar 6, 2020)

Day 62
the plants are chopped down and hang drying as of last night. Some showed a little amber 10 percent or less and all were cloudy. I will update with harvest results and smoke reports after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lesso (Mar 11, 2020)

The strawberry eclair was 10 oz 2 grams of quality buds. 2 oz of fluff. 3 oz trim.
Smoke is smooth despite not really having a proper amount of time to cure. The high is zoomy and comes on quick.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 11, 2020)

When I have had to harvest anything early, I get the same type of high. Not what I prefer in general. I have found it mellows over time though but most people don’t want to wait a couple years for bud to mellow(myself included).


----------



## Lesso (Mar 12, 2020)

Its not unpleasant. Especially if its for social smoking. I get no strawberry smell or taste though. More like black pepper


----------



## Lesso (Mar 13, 2020)

18 oz on the nose for super lemon haze (2 plants). 3 oz 10 gr of fluffy trim. The smell is like lemon heads candy. This smoke is also smooth despite it needing to cure a bit. Short pheno and tall pheno are the same smell, taste, and effect. The high is uplifting and very long lasting. These 2 plants were a PIA to grow for sure, but both yeilded well and the smoke is beautiful. Maybe i would grow again as a monoculture.
The purple haze haze is a stunner. Im most surprised by this plant. It was a heavyweight yielder 12 oz 15 grams of golfball buds and very little fluff and trim at 2 oz 10 grams. The buds are sparkly and sticky and smell like grape bubble gum. The smoke is still a bit harsh with no cure, but you can really taste the grapey fruitiness. The high is soaring and euphoric. Couldnt be more pleased as this was a freebie seed grow.
All in all, 2 plants hermied which cost me yield for having to cull them before their time, but i  haven found seeds yet either.
Total quality buds? About 41 oz.....8 short of my goal. Had i not had 2 herms? Who knows what i would have yeilded.
I also have a nice bunch of sugary trim for tinctures and such. Im pretty satisfied with the quality and quantity. I give this grow an A minus.


----------



## cardgenius (Mar 13, 2020)

Awesome, sounds like another good haul! I know it’s a subjective topic but if my math is right, looks like you did around 1.25g per watt. I’m hoping I can hit that mark with my next two grows.


----------



## Lesso (Mar 13, 2020)

Not a bad haul at all. Thanks for checking in


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 14, 2020)

Dang nice harvest off that...those weights are very impressive Lesso!


----------



## Lesso (Mar 14, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 14, 2020)

Nice journal and impressive harvest.


----------



## Lesso (Mar 14, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> Nice journal and impressive harvest.


Thanks OF


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 14, 2020)

if I was pulling pounds(plural) out of my tent, I would be pitching a tent...


----------



## Lesso (Mar 14, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> if I was pulling pounds(plural) out of my tent, I would be pitching a tent...


Hahahaha...   Im not saying that DIDN'T happen


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 14, 2020)

I’m positive that post is a double negative...


----------



## 01234drew (Apr 30, 2020)

Great thread and info here I love it!!


----------

